# Why do people keep using OCD as excuses LOL.



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

It seems that alot of people with smartphones have ocd? I see it all the time. am I the only one who gets annoyed about it?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

So you have an ocd for noticing people with ocd about their phones?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha funny guy.nah I just notice alot of people using that reference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

Droidx316 said:


> Ha funny guy.nah I just notice alot of people using that reference.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


haha ya I think it is just called ocd when it is really not wanting to waste hard spent time. If I spend hours customizing my phone and there is a little small something that I dont like, sure i will be "ocd" and make sure it gets fixed because I don't want to spend hours on my phone for it not to look and run great


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

if you spend a lot of time reading forums and modding your phone, you spend hours staring at it, and are going to notice any little thing. And obsess over it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

9wire said:


> if you spend a lot of time reading forums and modding your phone, you spend hours staring at it, and are going to notice any little thing. And obsess over it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Not once have I ever heard that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

What do you mean by OCD, (not meaning like what condition, meaning like in what way, like an example) it has to be a specific thing, not just a phone. For my whole life I have had OCD in devices in the way that I hate the slightest blemish. When I had my dinc I almost spent 80 dollars to have the digitizer replaced for a scratch I THOUGHT was there. It didn't even exist. That's how bad I am.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do people keep starting useless threads LOL.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

cvbcbcmv said:


> What do you mean by OCD, (not meaning like what condition, meaning like in what way, like an example) it has to be a specific thing, not just a phone. For my whole life I have had OCD in devices in the way that I hate the slightest blemish. When I had my dinc I almost spent 80 dollars to have the digitizer replaced for a scratch I THOUGHT was there. It didn't even exist. That's how bad I am.


I feel you there. That's why I always use cases and screen protectors. That way if anything ever happens I know my $300 investment isn't ruined. I've wrecked a lot of phones in my life but my last 2 have been perfect. They also resale at a higher price and are more wanted if they are in perfect condition.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mods can you please delete this thread. thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

I think a lot of people are like me. If i am going to be using something every day, using it as my life-line every day, i am going to want it to look and act like i want it to look and act. so i am going to be a little "OCD" / "anal" about how things are set up.

I actually do think i have a slight OCD complet...stuff has to be centered, or perpendicular to something for it to not drive me crazy. so it makes choosing a ROM, launcher, app very complicated usually


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to off-topic.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do people care so much about other people on the internet?


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Science fact: the internet is where language goes to get molested and mauled.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> Why do people care so much about other people on the internet?


+1


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

SpinningHook said:


> Science fact: the internet is where language goes to get molested and mauled.


Exactly. He's not asking why people are ocd about their phones. He's asking why people always claim ocd for anything they don't like.

"Hey I don't like how this looks. Sorry just my ocd kicking in."

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

